# Un NAS pour débuter



## nemrod (20 Février 2009)

Salut,

Je m'intéresse au dernier WD:
http://westerndigital.com/fr/produ [...] riveid=587

Il me tente bien comme intermédiaire entre mon Macbook Pro et ma PS3, il vaut quoi à votre avis ? Je ne le compare pas à un 209+ mais je me dis que pour débuter sur ce type de périphérique c'est pas mal, non ?

Mon utilisation:
- Time machine
- DLNA (PS3)
- Stockage basique
- Accès Web => Là j'ai peur aux débits 
- Autres => Est-ce qu'on peut le tweaker ? Torrent ? 

Merci
PS: Ah oui, est-ce que quelqu'un lui connait des concurrents ?


----------



## pertabolis (20 Février 2009)

Salut

Tu trouvera sûrement des tests sur internet. par contre l'ancienne version avait des débits vraiment pourris...

Sinon vérifie bien qu'il soit compatible macos. j'ai acheté un D'link DNS 313 qui marche impec sur PC mais mon Macbook est uniquement capable de lire, pas écrire (apparement un pb de la gestion de Samba sur le disque...)

Et tu parle du 209+ mais pourquoi tu ne regarde pas un 207+ par ex, il est moins cher et il a pas l'air si mal, non ?


----------



## DualG4 (20 Février 2009)

Attention : je crois qu'il faut bidouiller pour qu'un NAS fonctionne avec Time Machine!
Je recherche.


----------



## nemrod (20 Février 2009)

pertabolis a dit:


> Tu trouvera sûrement des tests sur internet



Par encore, en tout cas pas sur la dernière version.



pertabolis a dit:


> par contre l'ancienne version avait des débits vraiment pourris...



En quoi exactement ?



pertabolis a dit:


> Et tu parle du 209+ mais pourquoi tu ne regarde pas un 207+ par ex, il est moins cher et il a pas l'air si mal, non ?



J'habite dans un studio, il sera à côté de mon lit et le 207+ est censé être assez bruyant.


----------



## nemrod (20 Février 2009)

Une question aussi en passant, puisque l'on parle de débit, quelqu'un utilise son NAS pour des accès distants sur de gros fichiers ? Merci.


----------



## Museforever (20 Février 2009)

Pour ton utilisation un DS108j suffirait. Le mien me sert à faire mes sauvegardes Time Machine (toutes les 6 heures), à stocker mes séries et mes films et à les lire depuis celui-ci (ou avec ma xbox360 mais y'a pas les sous-titres à ce moment là) et il me sert aussi à télécharger des torrents.

Sachant que j'ai du 20 méga, si ça télécharge mes torrents à fond et que TimeMachine se met à sauvegarder en même temps pendant que je regarde mon film, le NAS a un peu de mal à suivre avec son petit processur à 200 Mhz. Il suffit de limiter le débit et le nombre de téléchargements simultanés et ça roule.

Franchement les Synology c'est le top, ça marche super bien avec un Mac, l'interface et le support sont excellents.

Niveau bruit il y a certes un ventilateur, mais le NAS absorbe bien les vibrations du disque dur et il reste donc moins bruyant qu'un disque dur externe ou une time capsule. Après il faut choisir le disque dur. Avec un Samsung il était très très silencieux, malheureusement ils ne sont pas compatibles avec le NAS et Macway m'a mit un Seagate a la place qui est beaucoup plus bruyant. Il faut regarder la liste de compatibilité chez Synology car elle n'est pas qu'informative, un disque non compatible ne marche vraiment pas bien !

Et niveau tweak c'est le top : tu installes ipkg et hop te voilà avec plus de 900 packages installables (serveur proxy, mysql ...).


----------



## Aliboron (20 Février 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Une question aussi en passant, puisque l'on parle de débit, quelqu'un utilise son NAS pour des accès distants sur de gros fichiers ? Merci.


Ce qui va surtout limiter les téléchargements, c'est le débit en upload. Pour ma part, j'ai un Synology 106 depuis plusieurs années qui sert à sauvegarder (pas avec Time Machine, je préfère pour ça les disques internes, plus rapides que l'Ethernet Gigabit) toutes les machines et qui me sert comme "base" d'échanges en FTP (lorsque je ne suis pas chez moi, par ex.) Quand il faut télécharger un fichier de plusieurs Go, il vaut mieux prévoir d'y consacrer une nuit... (8 Mégabit, ça fait 1Mo à la seconde au mieux, donc 60 Mo (théoriques) à la minute - tu peux compter dans les 20 si tout va bien !)

Pour le bruit, je suis bien content du Western Digital (j'ai privilégié le niveau sonore lors du choix du disque) et le ventilo, franchement, il ne me dérange pas. Mais je ne vis pas dans un studio donc ça n'est pas significatif par rapport à ce que tu cherches. Franchement, je crois qu'aucun NAS ne sera vraiment silencieux en service, il vaut mieux prévoir de l'enfermer dans un placard (aéré quand même le placard)...

Pour l'utilisation, assure-toi que c'est vraiment compatible Mac (c'est à dire que ça supporte le protocole AFP 3)


----------



## Museforever (20 Février 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Quand il faut télécharger un fichier de plusieurs Go, il vaut mieux prévoir d'y consacrer une nuit... (8 Mégabit, ça fait 1Mo à la seconde au mieux, donc 60 Mo (théoriques) à la minute - tu peux compter dans les 20 si tout va bien !)



Permet moi de te corriger : si tu as une connexion ADSL (pas le câble ou fibre) alors tu peux avoir 8 mb descendant (donc à l'extérieur de chez toi) mais en montant (chez toi) tu n'as au mieux que 1 mega ! (ADSL = Asymetric). Donc fatalement tu ne dépasseras jamais le mégabit descendant à partir du NAS vers l'extérieur.

Et 1 megabit montant ça fait entre 120 et 140 ko/s, il ne faut pas que ton fichier soit trop gros !

De plus, si quelqu'un tire tout le débit montant de ta connexion, les temps de réponse et le débit descendant chez toi seront médiocre (pour ne pas trop les affecter il faut essayer de ne pas dépasser 50% de ton débit montant).


----------



## nemrod (21 Février 2009)

Museforever a dit:


> Pour ton utilisation un DS108j suffirait. Le mien me sert à faire mes sauvegardes Time Machine (toutes les 6 heures), à stocker mes séries et mes films et à les lire depuis celui-ci (ou avec ma xbox360 mais y'a pas les sous-titres à ce moment là) et il me sert aussi à télécharger des torrents.



Aujpurd'hui j'ai un Macway AluIce 500 Go en FW800 pour Time Machine, je peux le garder car la revente se ferait je pense à perte et j'ai lu que le FW800 était plus rapide.



Museforever a dit:


> Sachant que j'ai du 20 méga, si ça télécharge mes torrents à fond et que TimeMachine se met à sauvegarder en même temps pendant que je regarde mon film, le NAS a un peu de mal à suivre avec son petit processur à 200 Mhz. Il suffit de limiter le débit et le nombre de téléchargements simultanés et ça roule.



Sans TM le problème est réglé 



Museforever a dit:


> Franchement les Synology c'est le top, ça marche super bien avec un Mac, l'interface et le support sont excellents.



Hors notion de prix et de bruit, il semble que le 209 soit parmi le top.



Museforever a dit:


> Niveau bruit il y a certes un ventilateur, mais le NAS absorbe bien les vibrations du disque dur et il reste donc moins bruyant qu'un disque dur externe ou une time capsule. Après il faut choisir le disque dur. Avec un Samsung il était très très silencieux, malheureusement ils ne sont pas compatibles avec le NAS et Macway m'a mit un Seagate a la place qui est beaucoup plus bruyant. Il faut regarder la liste de compatibilité chez Synology car elle n'est pas qu'informative, un disque non compatible ne marche vraiment pas bien !



mon DDE n'a pas de ventilateur car en aluminium, je n'ai pas de TC mais en tout cas je cherche à minimiser le bruit au maximum. C'est ce qui me fait peur avec un "vrai" NAS, mais bon peut-être que le WD est un eu bruyant aussi.


----------



## nemrod (21 Février 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Ce qui va surtout limiter les téléchargements, c'est le débit en upload. Pour ma part, j'ai un Synology 106 depuis plusieurs années qui sert à sauvegarder (pas avec Time Machine, je préfère pour ça les disques internes, plus rapides que l'Ethernet Gigabit) toutes les machines et qui me sert comme "base" d'échanges en FTP (lorsque je ne suis pas chez moi, par ex.) Quand il faut télécharger un fichier de plusieurs Go, il vaut mieux prévoir d'y consacrer une nuit... (8 Mégabit, ça fait 1Mo à la seconde au mieux, donc 60 Mo (théoriques) à la minute - tu peux compter dans les 20 si tout va bien !)



A ce niveau là c'est le même problème qulque soit le modèle 



Aliboron a dit:


> Pour le bruit, je suis bien content du Western Digital (j'ai privilégié le niveau sonore lors du choix du disque) et le ventilo, franchement, il ne me dérange pas. Mais je ne vis pas dans un studio donc ça n'est pas significatif par rapport à ce que tu cherches. Franchement, je crois qu'aucun NAS ne sera vraiment silencieux en service, il vaut mieux prévoir de l'enfermer dans un placard (aéré quand même le placard)...



Oui, il est impératif de ne pas augmenter le volume actuel, ou de peu sinon


----------



## nemrod (21 Février 2009)

Museforever a dit:


> Permet moi de te corriger : si tu as une connexion ADSL (pas le câble ou fibre) alors tu peux avoir 8 mb descendant (donc à l'extérieur de chez toi) mais en montant (chez toi) tu n'as au mieux que 1 mega ! (ADSL = Asymetric). Donc fatalement tu ne dépasseras jamais le mégabit descendant à partir du NAS vers l'extérieur.
> 
> Et 1 megabit montant ça fait entre 120 et 140 ko/s, il ne faut pas que ton fichier soit trop gros !
> 
> De plus, si quelqu'un tire tout le débit montant de ta connexion, les temps de réponse et le débit descendant chez toi seront médiocre (pour ne pas trop les affecter il faut essayer de ne pas dépasser 50% de ton débit montant).



Ce qui exclut ls fichier vidéo et son en en accès distant.


----------



## Museforever (21 Février 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Hors notion de prix et de bruit, il semble que le 209 soit parmi le top.



Pourquoi un 209 ? Les 108 sont plus abordables, à la limite si tu veux plus puissant prend un 107 (ou un 107+ qui est vraiment très puissant), mais un 209 c'est plutôt pour les entreprises ...


nemrod a dit:


> mon DDE n'a pas de ventilateur car en aluminium, je n'ai pas de TC mais en tout cas je cherche à minimiser le bruit au maximum. C'est ce qui me fait peur avec un "vrai" NAS, mais bon peut-être que le WD est un eu bruyant aussi.



Le problème de beaucoup de disques dur externes c'est qu'ils font du bruit avec les vibrations dès que tu les poses sur une surface.

Or le DS108j que j'ai absorbe vraiment bien les vibrations et il ne reste plus que le bruit du ventilateur (qui lui est très silencieux) et du "gratte gratte" du disque en fonctionnement (avec le Samsung c'était presque inaudible, le Seagate c'est assez bruyant).


----------



## nemrod (21 Février 2009)

Je parle du 209 car les tests disent qu'il est aussi puissant que silencieux, d'ailleurs ces mêmes tests déconseilsent le 107 au profit du 207+. Je n'ai rien lu sur le 108 je ne sais pas la différence avec un 107/207.

Edit:
Un commentaire sur le site de MW:
6 MB/s en transfert sur réseau ethernet 100mbps. Le DS-108j fait ce qu'il doit, sans plus. En effet, les Synology sont modifiables à volonté avec des "packages" maison... Malheureusement, ce modèle manque un peu de punch pour faire tourner des applications supplémentaires (200 Mhz / 32 MB RAM)
Cependant, le rapport qualité prix est très bon, très bon NAS d'entrée de gamme.                                                                        

Etant habitué à du FW800 avec mon Aluice 500 Go le débit me fait peur.


----------



## Museforever (21 Février 2009)

Le 108 est le moins cher et le moins puissant. Il n'a que 32 mo de ram et 200 Mhz mais pour mon utilisation (voir post plus haut) ça suffit largement.

Le 107 à 64 mo de ram et un proco à 266 Mhz c'est déjà beaucoup mieux.

Quand au 107+ il a 128 mo de ram et un processeur à 500 Mhz !!!

Et le 209 je ne sais pas la ram mais il a un processeur à 800 Mhz.


Le chiffre des centaines correspond au nombre de disques durs que tu peux mettre dedans. Par exemple, un 107 tu peux mettre 1 disque dur, un 207 tu peux mettre deux disques durs (en raid).

Pour tes besoins un 108j suffit parfaitement, tu peux toujours investir dans un 107 (qui est mieux que le 108) ou un 107+ (bien qu'inutile ...) si tu aimes gaspiller ton argent ... Quand au 109, c'est un produit d'ENTREPRISE donc je doute que tu en ais une grande utilité dans ton studio ...


----------



## nemrod (21 Février 2009)

Museforever a dit:


> Le 108 est le moins cher et le moins puissant. Il n'a que 32 mo de ram et 200 Mhz mais pour mon utilisation (voir post plus haut) ça suffit largement.
> 
> Le 107 à 64 mo de ram et un proco à 266 Mhz c'est déjà beaucoup mieux.
> 
> ...



Je ne cherche pas la puissance, mais un débit rapide, je suis habitué au FW800 et un bruit quasi nul, j'habite dans un studio.


----------



## Museforever (21 Février 2009)

Si tu cherches vraiment un débit rapide le NAS n'est pas adapté, même un gigabit ...


----------



## nemrod (21 Février 2009)

Museforever a dit:


> Si tu cherches vraiment un débit rapide le NAS n'est pas adapté, même un gigabit ...



Je ne demande pas les mêmes débit qu'en FW800 mais plus de dix fois moins c'est une sacrée régression, est-ce qu'il y a une alternative ? Merci.


----------



## Museforever (22 Février 2009)

Mais tu as besoin d'un débit de combien de mo /s ?


----------



## mto1 (30 Mai 2009)

Je relance un peu cette discussion intéressante qui semble s'être soudainement interrompue.
Dans mon cas, je suis passé au NAS suite à un accident : de retour de courses il y a 1 mois, mon brave G4 m'a pas redémarré, la CM s'était suicidée... :hein:
Ayant monté au fur et à mesure un petit réseau, le G4 servait +/- de serveur aux 3 portables dont on se sert selon les besoins.
Alors comme là il me fallait une nouvelle machine, j'ai également décidé de passer au NAS, chose dont je rêvais (je parle de la conception) depuis longtemps et devenu relativement accessible pour une TPE.
J'ai pris très peu de renseignements, j'ai compris que c'était "possible", je suis passé à l'action.
En plus d'un G5 2X2 j'ai donc acheté un DDE LaCie 2X1to monté en RAID 1.
Il y a un petit logiciel qui permet de gérer la configue du DD par le navigateur de son choix, d'une grande simplicité d'installation et d'utilisation.
Constat :
le réseau c'est lent, c'est trèèèèèèèèèès lent... et à ce point c'est pas normal, or ayant 250go de données à copier, ça le faisait pas à <1go de l'heure.
Donc j'ai débrancher le DDE du réseau, déchanché le Mac du réseau, et j'ai connecté le 1° dans le 2nd en direct avec un câble de catégorie 5, puis en modifiant les préférences réseau ethernet pour les passer en manuelles et, évidemment passer en Gigabit, et là, et ben c'était tout à fait bien, loin, très loin du FW, mais pour mon usage, très ok, à commencer par pouvoir copier mes fichiers, ce qui était quand même un minimum 
Mais quand je remets la chaîne en passant par le routeur et le hub, message d'erreur, j'essaye de dégrader la connexion en "100", idem, ça passe pas.
J'ai commencé par accusé mon petit switch à 2 balles acheté il y a... mais il est supposé supporter le 10/100 alors... ?
Alors je pense aujourd'hui que ce sont les câbles, bien que je ne les ai pas encore testé , car le reste du matos est plutôt plus récent et donc sans pb.
Fin du retour d'infos qd j'ai fait les tests, si jamais ça intéressait qq'un... 
Et d'autres retours d'infos seraient appréciés, même sur d'autres fils que j'ai pu raté... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h47 ----------




Museforever a dit:


> Mais tu as besoin d'un débit de combien de mo /s ?



Bonjour,

Comment fait on pour mesurer le débit ?
Le moniteur d'activité est il aidant, mais et surtout y'a t'il autre chose, un Widget qui tourne bien ?

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (30 Mai 2009)

mto1 a dit:


> J'ai commencé par accusé mon petit switch à 2 balles acheté il y a... mais il est supposé supporter le 10/100 alors... ?


Alors... remplace-le par un switch Gigabit ! Dans un réseau, tout s'aligne sur le maillon le plus faible. Avec des machines en Gigabit, il est indispensable d'avoir un switch de même niveau (même si le routeur ne l'est pas, lui, Gigabit).


----------



## nemrod (31 Mai 2009)

Museforever a dit:


> Mais tu as besoin d'un débit de combien de mo /s ?



Eh bien je suis habitué à du FW800, donc le plus proche possible mais cela semble peu probable.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h31 ----------

Une question, je ne comprends pas très bien à quoi sert switch GB, une box comme celle de Free est supposé faire office de switch GB, non ?


----------



## Aliboron (31 Mai 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Eh bien je suis habitué à du FW800, donc le plus proche possible mais cela semble peu probable.


Oui, peu probable pour sûr  Sur un réseau Ethernet, à l'heure actuelle c'est maximum Gigabit. Ce n'est pas qu'une question de débit brut, mais aussi de conversions et de protocoles. L'Ethernet Gigabit sera toutefois "le plus proche" du FW800, forcément.



nemrod a dit:


> Une question, je ne comprends pas très bien à quoi sert switch GB, une box comme celle de Free est supposé faire office de switch GB, non ?


Déjà, ça peut dépendre de l'emplacement de la Freebox et des appareils à raccorder (qui ne sont pas toujours à portée directe de la Freebox). Mais il n'est pas évident (du tout) que ta Freebox soit en Gigabit. En tout cas, la mienne (une v5) ne l'est pas. Peut-être que les toutes dernières le sont (?) L'intérêt du switch Gigabit est évidemment de permettre la liaison en Gigabit des machines entre elles.

Dans le cas présent, il s'agissait surtout de répondre à mto1 qui utilise un"_petit switch à 2 balles acheté il y a... mais il est supposé supporter le 10/100_". Et dans son cas, il est sûr qu'il faudrait déjà commencer par le remplacer pour améliorer les résultats sur son réseau (et les mettre au niveau du raccordement direct qu'il a expérimenté).


----------



## nemrod (1 Juin 2009)

Merci, je ne pense pas que ma FBX soit gigabit non plus car elle date un peu. Donc c'est un achat nécessaire en plus d'un NAS si je veux pouvoir accéder à mes fichiers avec un débit maximum.

J'ai lu le test du Synology 209+, hors budget, les débits semblent pas mal mais ce qui m'inquiète c'est que le processeur et la RAM semblent beaucoup jouer sur les débit, les taux de transferts torrent.

Moi je recherche un DDE avec fonction réseaux, DL autonome essentiellement et supra silencieux. Il semble que le choix soit, un DDE ou un NAS très performant, que les "entre deux" soit limités.


----------



## Museforever (3 Juin 2009)

Mon 108 me permet de télécharger des torrents et de lire en même temps mes vidéos qui sont stockées dedans, ça me suffit amplement. Surtout que je suis en wifi et que le débit est limité à 54 mbit/s du coup ... Je peux même lancer une sauvegarde Time Machine en même temps !


----------



## nemrod (3 Juin 2009)

Museforever a dit:


> Mon 108 me permet de télécharger des torrents et de lire en même temps mes vidéos qui sont stockées dedans, ça me suffit amplement. Surtout que je suis en wifi et que le débit est limité à 54 mbit/s du coup ... Je peux même lancer une sauvegarde Time Machine en même temps !



Et vis à vis du bruit ?


----------



## Museforever (4 Juin 2009)

Il est très silencieux malgré son ventilateur et ses patins absorbent très bien les vibrations.

Par contre le choix du disque dur est très important. Avant avec le Samsung c'était inaudible (il fallait vraiment coller l'oreille), mais on me l'a remplacé par un Seagate qui est vraiment bruyant (on l'entend gratter).

Choisit bien ton disque dur avec la liste de compatibilité Synology et les niveaux de bruits. Evite les Samsung (à moins qu'une maj prenne en charge ces disques maintenant).


----------



## nemrod (4 Juin 2009)

Ok, merci, je vais voir si je eux trouver un DDI silencieux, par contre peut-être pour le 109, les perfs semblent pas mal.


----------



## Museforever (4 Juin 2009)

J'ai toujours du mal à comprendre pourquoi un tel intérêt pour les 109. Ce sont des matériels d'entreprises, et ils doivent plus bruyants en plus.

Si tu veux vraiment des perfs un 107 ou 107+ sont suffisants.


----------



## nemrod (4 Juin 2009)

Simple, je suis tombé sur plusieurs tests sur des sites spécialisés NAS ou généralistes :
http://www.svmlemag.fr/tests/04599/synology_disk_station_ds109?comparatif=4596

Il semble vraiment bon, voilà, maintenant je vais regarder le 107


----------



## Aliboron (4 Juin 2009)

Museforever a dit:


> Si tu veux vraiment des perfs un 107 ou 107+ sont suffisants.


Le 107 et le 107+ ne sont plus à la gamme. Ils sont remplacés par le 109 et le 109+, justement.


----------



## nemrod (4 Juin 2009)

Ce qui résout le problème, quoiqu'il n'y en avait pas vraiment, si ce n'est les DB.


----------



## Museforever (5 Juin 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Le 107 et le 107+ ne sont plus à la gamme. Ils sont remplacés par le 109 et le 109+, justement.



Au temps pour moi !


----------



## nemrod (9 Juin 2009)

Dans la série silence j'ai vu le:
- QNAP TS 119 / 1 Baie / 0 ventilateurs / Prix standard
- D-Link DNS 323 / 2 Baie / 1 ventilateurs / Pas cher

Un avis ? Merci

PS 1:Bien sur c'est moins performant qu'un Synology mais le 209+ supposé silencieux l'est pour moi, il devrait préciser silencieux en entreprise.

PS 2: Le D-Link, pas cher, sans nécessiter de la bidouille.


----------



## Zolubu (9 Juin 2009)

Petite chose bien utilie, la prochaine maj des syno en septembre, prendra en charge time machine. Plus besoin de bidouille...


----------



## nemrod (10 Juin 2009)

Merci, je n'avais pas envisagé que cela ne fonctionnait pas


----------



## nemrod (11 Juin 2009)

Bon, j'ai fait le tour de la question, hors question de bruit je pense prendre un 2 baies pour du RAID 5.

Hors ce souci il y a donc bien le Qnap 119, fanless. Après je me dis que je vais garder le NAS longtemps, juste passer de 2*1 To à 2*2 To lorsque les prix seront raisonnables.

Donc à priori un 209j ou 209, qui entre dans mon budget mais reste l'éternel problème du bruit, qui n'est pas près d'être solutionné par que je suis en recherche d'appartement (Achat) sur Paris et ce sera forcément un 2P, pas les moyen d'un 3P ou pas envie d'un quartier naze, donc soit un ventilo dans le salon, soit dans la chambre.

Quelqu'un à un 209 ? Merci.


----------



## Zolubu (11 Juin 2009)

Bon, pour du Raid 5 à 2 baies, c'est impossible. Il faut au moins 3 disques durs.
Et un Raid 5 ça consomme bcp de ressources. Pour un usage particulier un NAS une baie est suffisante.
2 baies c'est très intéressant pour faire du RAID 1. Le RAID 0 n'apporte aucune performance sur ce type de machine, puisque bridé par le réseau. Par contre, ça permet d'avoir un seul est même volume égal à la somme des 2 disques durs, si et SEULEMENT si les 2 DD sont de même capacité; sinon, c'est la capacité du disque de plus faible capacité qui est multiplié par 2. L'autre solution est le JBOD, un mode RAID permettant d'ajouté la capacité des différents disques durs dans un même est seul volume. Tous les NAS ne le permettent pas, les synos depuis la dernière maj le permettent.

Comme je l'ai dit dans un autre post, pour moi le mieux sont les Synology. Ça n'engage que moi, mais la grosse force de cette marque est son interface et les mises à jour régulières. Les mises à jour incorporent à chaque fois de nouvelles fonctions en s'appuyant sur la demande des utilisateurs. Les demandes sur le forum officiel (très actif en passant) remontent une fois par semaine aux concepteurs.

Pour le bruit. Il y a eu bcp de post et de solution proposée *sur le forum officiel de syno*. J'ai un 207+ qui est bruyant, et j'ai remplacé le ventilo 6cm par un autre 6cm silencieux. Maintenant, il est dans mon bureau, et est vraiment silencieux.
Pour le 209, je ne me souviens plus, je crois qu'il n'est pas très bruyant, mais il vaut mieux aller faire un tour sur le forum syno...

Petite edit: les NAS sont de petit boitier mal insonorisé. Le "grattage" des DD sont très perceptible. Le top est de prendre les disques WD caviar green 1to EADS. J'ai 2 de ces DD en RAID 1, est c'est vraiment impressionnant par rappot à mes anciens smasung. D'une par ils sont compatibles avec mon NAS (ATTENTION, tous les DD ne sont pas forcement compatibles avec tout les NAS, nottament avec la fonction d'hibernation: cf list des DD officiellement compatibles), d'autres part ils sont particulierment peu bruyant, ils sont je crois en 5400rpm. Les perfs sont forcement moindre que des 7200rpm. Mais ca ne fait absolument aucune difference sur un NAS, car le reseau bride très fortement les perfs des DD. Ils chauffent bcp moins (du coup le ventilo tournent moins vite, et moins de bruit!) Et du coup, ils consomment bcp moins, ce qui n'est pas négligeable pour un appareil suceptible de foncionner 24h/24.


----------



## nemrod (11 Juin 2009)

Salut,

Sur le forum Synology j'ai lu que le RAID 5 est possible sur un 2B, peut-être ai-je mal compris, donc j'ai 2*1 To et je veux du RAID 1 sur 200 Go, ce qui me laisse 800 + 800 Go. Voilà ce que je cveux dire.

Ou, le 209 est supposé silencieux mais ça veut rien dire, silencieux = 0 bruit ? Impossible. Silencieux hors DD ? Le rêve 

Sinon oui j'ai trouvé les DD 5400 trs/min silencieux, reste donc le ventilo d'un 209j ou 209.

Ah j'oubliais, le 2B inutile pour un particulier, c'est ton avis,  l'insu de notre plein gré


----------



## Zolubu (11 Juin 2009)

Le RAID 5 est impossible en dessous de 3 DD. Je n'expliquerai pas ici pourquoi, il y'en plein de site qui l'expliquent très bien. Le RAID5 est un mixte entre performance (RAID0) et sécurité (RAID1).







Pour le "silence", je trouve un appareil silencieux quand il est dans la même pièce où je travaille, et qu'il ne m'embête pas. C'est complètement subjectif; tout en sachant que je suis facilement irritable au moindre bruit quand je travaille. Un très léger ronronnement ne me gêne pas. Quand mon chat est sur mes genoux, ça ronronne bcp plus! Mon NAS est à un mètre de moi! Le nouveau ventilo fait des merveilles!

Maintenant, il faut savoir ce que tu souhaites comme espace disque. Le plus pars du temps (des gens) n'utilise jamais plus d'1to. Donc un NAS d'une baie avec un DD d'1to, pas de problème. Il existe même des DD de 2to.
Un NAS 2 baies permet:
 - soit d'additionner 2 DD de 1 to par ex. Soit un volume de 2to en RAID0 :love:
Par contre, aucune sécurité. Si un DD flanche (le risque augmente exponentiellement avec le temps, après 5 ans, t'as bcp de chance... et ça flashe plus souvent qu'on ne le pense, surtout quand on a plein de choses irremplaçables : photos, thèse en cours ou tout autre travail,...) on perd tout.
- En RAID1, ou RADI 5, si un DD flanche, tout continue a fonctionner normalement, le NAS envoie un mail pour prévenir qu'un DD ne fonctionne plus, et une LED clignote orange. ATTENTION, c'est un système de tolérance à la panne, et pas du tout un système de sauvegarde.

Donc voilà pour l'utilité d'un NAS 2 baies.A voir si tu es dans ce cas.
Si tu as besoin d'un volume facilement accessible pour tous les ordis en réseau, pour permettre de faire des sauvegardes, un qu'1 ou qu'1,5to sont suffisants, pourquoi un NAS 2 baies. Puisque si le disque flashe, ce n'est pas grave puisque ce sont des sauvegardes, donc les fichiers existent autre part. Et pour le reste des données, de toutes façons tu auras fait une SAUVEGARDE sur un DD EXTERNE. (les syno peuvent faire des sauvegardes sur un DD USB automatiquement, et personnalisable).

Sinon, oui un disque 2 baies est très utile. Mais je ne pense pas que ce soit la majorité des gens.

Pour mon utilisation. J'ai un 207+ avec 2 DD caviar green de 1to.
Initialement, je voulais avoir le plus grand volume, donc 2to. Ca me permettait de faire:
- les sauvegardes de tous les ordinateurs via acronis home image pour pc. Time machine fonctionne plutôt mal et avec une "maguoille". Avec la prochaine maj de syno en septembre, ca fonctionnera sans problème.
- les photos, vidéos familiales.
- Un dossier avec une copie de tous les logiciels que je possède mac ou pc.
- la musique (le syno fait serveur itunes)
- les films (ca prend énormément de place :lD ), avec diffusion upnp AV compatible désormais avec la freebox.
Avec une sauvegardes auto sur DD externe pour tout sauf les images disques et les films (ca prend facilement pas plus de 200mo)

Et même avec tout ca je dépasse difficilement les 800mo.
J'ai donc tout retransformé : RAID 1, avec 900mo dispo effectif.
les images disques sur un disque externe ou 2ème DD du pc. pour le mac time machine sur un DD externe (2 partitions: Time machine le plus grande, le reste pour les données perso).
Du coup, si un disque flanche, je ne perds rien, et surtout pas tous les films à récupérer 
Et surtout un site web que je commence à construire pour ma thèse, et donc je ne souhaite pas avoir de "coupure" en cas de défaillance matérielle.

Donc voilà, (si tu as eu le courage de tout lire) les réponses à plusieurs de tes questions et un exemple de mon utilisation. ++

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h52 ----------

je viens de relire ton post, je n'ai pas bien compris.

Tu veux faire du Raid 1 sur 200mo, et de faire du RAID 0 sur le reste.
Je n'y ai jamais réfléchi, je ne sais pas si c'est possible.


----------



## nemrod (11 Juin 2009)

Zolubu a dit:


> Le RAID 5 est impossible en dessous de 3 DD. Je n'expliquerai pas ici pourquoi, il y'en plein de site qui l'explique très bien. Le RAID5 est un mixte entre performance (RAID0) et securité (RAID1).



Merci, ce n'est en effet pas l'objet 





Zolubu a dit:


> Pour le "silence", je trouve un appareil silencieux quand il est dans la même pièce ou je travail, et qu'il ne m'embête pas. C'est complétement subjectif; tout en sachant que je suis facilement irritable au moindre bruit quand je travail. Un très léger ronronnement ne me gène pas. Quand mon chat est sur mes genoux, ca ronronne bcp plus! Mon NAS est à un mètre de moi! Le nouveau ventilo fait des merveilles!



Moi le ronron du DD me convient, pas plus.



Zolubu a dit:


> Maintenant, il faut savoir ce que tu souhaites commes espace disque. Le plus pars du temps (des gens) n'utilise jamais plus d'1to. Donc un NAS d'une baie avec un DD d'1to, pas de problème. Il existe même des DD de 2to.
> Un NAS 2 baie, permet:
> - soit d'additionner 2 DD de 1 to par ex. Soit un volume de 2to en RAID0 :love:
> Par contre, aucune sécurité. Si un DD flanche (le risque augmente exponnentiellement avec le temps, après 5 ans, t'as bcp de chance... et ca flache plus souvent qu'on ne le pense, surtout quand on a plein de chose irremplacable: photos, thèse en cours ou tout autre travail,...) on pert tout.
> ...



Comme je l'ai dit, je souhaite un 2 baies 



Zolubu a dit:


> Pour mon utilisation. J'ai un 207+ avec 2 DD caviar green de 1to.
> Initialement, je voulais avoir le plus grand volume, donc 2to. Ca me permettait de faire:
> - les sauvegardes de tout les ordinateurs via acronis home image pour pc. Time machine fonctionne plutot mal et avec une "maguoille". Avec la prochaine maj de syno en septembre, ca fonctionnera sans problème.
> - les photos, vidéos familliale.
> ...



Bah tu as pris la peine de l'écrire, c'est le minimum mais je suis tjs quoi sur un 209.


----------



## Zolubu (11 Juin 2009)

Ok, tu pars sur un 209 bon choix! Ce serait celui que je prendrai 

pour le reste, notamment pour le bruit du 209, et pour les autres questions sur celui-ci, je ne pense pas que tu auras bcp de reponce ici, il ne reste plus à aller là !  Mais je vois que tu as déjà écrit un post. Bien, on se retrouve là bas!


----------



## nemrod (12 Juin 2009)

Oui , pas de réponses non plus


----------



## mto1 (15 Juin 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Alors... remplace-le par un switch Gigabit ! Dans un réseau, tout s'aligne sur le maillon le plus faible. Avec des machines en Gigabit, il est indispensable d'avoir un switch de même niveau (même si le routeur ne l'est pas, lui, Gigabit).


Finalement, le truc qui me posait pb n'était pas ce petit switch mais le routeur Linksys !!
Je crois qu'après l'avoir éteint et rallumé il va mieux, parce q'il me refusait le nouvel arrivant, mais, malgré ses secs qui l'affirme, je ne suis pas sur qu'il fonction bien en 100, il faudrait que je vérifie.
J'ai mis les 4 Macs dans le switch et l'imprimante ds le routeur, bien fait pour elle !!
Et depuis, la petite lumière rouge est allumée au cul du NAS


----------



## mto1 (16 Juin 2009)

Zolubu a dit:


> - En RAID1, ou RADI 5, si un DD flanche, tout continue a fonctionner normalement, le NAS envoie un mail pour prévenir qu'un DD ne fonctionne plus, et une LED clignote orange. ATTENTION, c'est un système de tolérance à la panne, et pas du tout un système de sauvegarde.


Merci pour toutes ces explications et en particulier pour ce que je quote, car je ne voyais pas cela de cette façon.
Il me faudrait donc encore en plus un espace de sauvegarde... que je vais peut être installer dans le Mac de base puisqu'il me reste une baie.
De profondis, miroir et mise en abîme, j'ai el vertige là :rateau :

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h40 ----------




Aliboron a dit:


> Alors... remplace-le par un switch Gigabit ! Dans un réseau, tout s'aligne sur le maillon le plus faible. Avec des machines en Gigabit, il est indispensable d'avoir un switch de même niveau (même si le routeur ne l'est pas, lui, Gigabit).


Encore un ha à faire, mais si le routeur n'est pas GB et que la chaîne s'adapte sur le maillon le + faible, quelle est alors l'utilité ?


----------



## Aliboron (16 Juin 2009)

mto1 a dit:


> .../... mais si le routeur n'est pas GB et que la chaîne s'adapte sur le maillon le + faible, quelle est alors l'utilité ?


Le routeur n'intervient que pour l'attribution des adresses. Dans les échanges, il n'intervient pas. La chaîne est alors Mac <=> Switch <=> NAS. Si le Mac et le NAS sont en Gigabit et ton switch en 10/100, il limitera les échanges. Le passage à un switch Gigabit ne suffira (hélas) pas à décupler le débit (le NAS n'est pas capable de ça) mais ça va permettre de l'augmenter (testé et constaté chez moi).


----------



## mto1 (16 Juin 2009)

Aliboron a dit:


> Le routeur n'intervient que pour l'attribution des adresses. Dans les échanges, il n'intervient pas. La chaîne est alors Mac <=> Switch <=> NAS. Si le Mac et le NAS sont en Gigabit et ton switch en 10/100, il limitera les échanges. Le passage à un switch Gigabit ne suffira (hélas) pas à décupler le débit (le NAS n'est pas capable de ça) mais ça va permettre de l'augmenter (testé et constaté chez moi).


Bon, il semble donc acquis que je ne pourrais pas en faire l'économie ! :rateau:


----------

